# EverClean Aqua System?



## iceman842004

I received my first issue of Aquarium Fish International today and was thumbing through it. I came across this product and it caught my attention. I checked their website out read everything there that I could. Was just wondering if anyone has heard of it or has it. Any information would be useful. The website for the product is Home


----------

